# I can't install any games help!!!



## Ironman12 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I just finished building this computer about two months ago. And When I try to install PC games to this computer, it doesn't work at all. I tried to ask other people and no luck. I have this PC game called Lord of the Rings Battle for Middle Earth 2, and when I am installing it, this is what comes up "A problem occured when tring to transfer the file 'Music_big' from the media. And sometimes the error messenge is different for example "A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'W3D.big' from the media. These are the problems I am getting. The computer can install softwares, surf the internet, and update. But I can't install any games such as Counter-Strike, and Warhammer 40k. I have a Windows XP home edition and it is legal. I would really like some help on this please, if you guys can help me with this problem thanks in advance. I am having a feeling that there is something wrong with the motherboard, but I am not sure need help fast.

My specs:
Windows Xp home (legal) w/ service pack 2
motherboard is a ASUS P5ND2 SLI Proactive
Video card Geforce 4 7600GT 256MB 128bit
Hardrive 80 GB Seagate HD
Power supply 500 Watts from Aspire
CPU Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.20GHZ 
1.00 GB of RAM (OCZ OEM memory)

I tried running these games on my other computer and it worked fine. But not on this desktop.


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

From your post, your PC behaves normally in all other aspects....it just can't install certain games, yes?

Not knowing the other software, this might be a DirectX problem or a problem with your PC. The titles you mentioned have avenues of support for installation issues. Have you tried those? If only to narrow down your problem, that might be helpful. Any other details you can provide would be helpful too, like if you can play any recent games.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

It sounds familiar - I had problems with some games and had transfer errors coming up. What optical drive(s) are you using (speeds, etc) - have you got updated drivers/firmware for these drives.
I have a feeling that these messgaes are coming up due to either poor connection/configuration of your drives or that your CD/DVD drive(s) are shot and/or need their drivers updating to the most recent ones.


----------



## Ironman12 (Feb 26, 2007)

when I finished building my computer for the first time, I could play games. But then there were some problems like the windows restarting on it's own, and like I said I couldn't install any games after the second time I installed Windows Xp to my computer. My copy of Windows Xp home edition is legal. I already tried copying everything on the game cd to the hardrive but that didn't work, I got the same messsenge again. I already have the latest drives for my graphics card, and my Direct X 9.0 is installed. But I still get the same messenge that I can't install any games. I also tried to download anti virus and spyware softwares to check on my computer but It deleted some spywares, and then I rebooted the computer and got the same problem. When I install the game Lord of the Rings Battle for Middle Earth 2 . it always have a problem and sometimes it's different about the files. Do you guys think that this is memory issue? Please help me out with this problem I am using alot of time to try and find out but it's too much.


----------



## Ironman12 (Feb 26, 2007)

there is nothing wrong with my optical drives, they are in working condition.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

hmm...so your optical drives have all the latest drivers and firmware upgrades? Clutching at straws time for me - sorry! 

Have you scanned your hard drives for errors? Defragged? Is there enough space on the drives?

You could try downloading aida 32 - it's a diagnostic program that reports pretty much everything from voltages and temps to well...
Just do a Google and you'll find it.

Check voltages and temps - just to see if they're okay.

As I say - clutching at straws!!!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Do you have all the MS updates?


----------



## Ironman12 (Feb 26, 2007)

yes, I downloaded all the updates. I am going to take my computer to a shop tomorrow and see what's wrong with the problem. I thank all of you guys who gave me advice thank you and I really apprecaite your help.


----------

